# 13 pt buck taken in elbert co. nov 11th



## chaveal

scored 146 5/8 taken by eric veal northwood hills hunting club


----------



## gacowboy

That's a great buck! Congrats!!


----------



## yelper43

Congrats!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*That is a hoss...*

What part of Elbert?  We have 2 clubs between hwy 72 and hwy 77 on the south end of Elberton.  Never seen one that big on our clubs in 20 years of hunting up there.  Congrats...  The buck in my avatar is a 2010 Elbert buck.


----------



## Sterlo58

Very nice. Elbert seems to be getting better every year.


----------



## creekbender

Nice deer !


----------



## hunt6x6elk1

Fantastic! 
Congrats, can't wait to get down to Russell to hunt this weekend.


----------



## The Godevil

Another nice one chaveal !

I don't believe I'd give out the grid coordinates on where your stand is located on the www.     just sayin...


----------



## wvdawg

Great buck!  Congrats!


----------



## jiminbogart

Wow! From the looks of Chaveal's & Buford Dawg's deer Elebert is putting out some good deer with some dark chocolate racks!


----------



## Hoss

Love that chocolate rack.  Congrats on a great buck.

Hoss


----------



## soflobowhunter

very nice


----------



## Ole Crip

What a stud....


----------



## Cottontail

Nice buck.


----------



## 01Foreman400

What a hoss.  Congrats!


----------



## GAGE

Love the chocolate horns.


----------



## kickers

Great buck..........


----------



## jharman

congrats


----------



## gadeerhunter87

What a deer


----------



## The Godevil

Heard that your mount is done. How bout a pic?


----------



## mojo02

That is a great buck and would make any hunter proud.


----------



## TurkeyBird

Stud of a buck with some great chocolate character!


----------



## BPowell92

Nice chocolate rack


----------



## southernwhitetailMD

Love those chocolate racks! Nice deer


----------



## flatwoodsgobbler

Beautiful rack!! Congrats!


----------



## Romo

nice buck


----------



## redneck83

Nice buck congrats


----------



## MAC12

Nice buck, love that chocolate rack......


----------



## MuellerCharlesClemson

Where was it taken in Elbert?


----------



## The Godevil

MuellerCharlesClemson said:


> Where was it taken in Elbert?



Goss area.


----------



## truetalker

cool.cool.cool awsome buck love the dark horns.congrats


----------



## Illinoisbound

sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  awesome buck!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## DAWGFISH66

Who scored the deer for you?  Don't get me wrong, that is a GREAT deer,  but I dont see 147" of horn on his head......

Elbert Co. deer hunting is definitely getting better.  The deer in my pic came from there.


----------



## chaveal

Hugh bryant of antler creations taxidermy scored deer .here is pic of mount also some other elbert co bucks ive taken thanks for your input!


----------



## Stumper

Who cares about the score, that is an awesome buck and mount! I love the chocolate colored antlers, congrats!


----------



## Lparker73

nice deer


----------



## bond195

Nice


----------

